
Sudan's Livestream Massacre – Integrated Reconstruction by the BBC - simonh
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-africa-48956133/sudan-s-livestream-massacre
======
simonh
The way they were able to tie together videos with locations, point of view,
and even show some live streamers visible in the broadcasts of other live
streamers is really impressive. Individual clips don't make much sense, but
tie them together and you get a great picture of how events unfolded.

